

The organic growth of lawnelephant - wwsculley
http://lawnelephant.com/
I love the idea behind this site:<p>"#about lawnelephant is first and foremost a place where you can make a post about anything that is on your mind. In addition, the dedicated team of professional developers will only develop features that people request. So how the site evolves is completely user driven. You can make a request by putting a #feature somewhere in your request."
======
antiismist
Welly, Shh!! It isn't ready yet for prime time.

